# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی در محیط QT و هم خانواده هایش >  لایسنس QT

## max2004

سلام
تنها مشکلی که من با QT دارم اینه که برای نوشتن برنامه های تجاری باید لایسنس تجاری اون رو خریداری کرد
آیا نرم افزاری تو مایه این نرم افزار وجود نداره که این از این لحاظ رایگان باشه و در ضمن کراس پلتفرم هم باشه؟
ممنون

----------


## Inprise

> تنها مشکلی که من با QT دارم اینه که برای نوشتن برنامه های تجاری باید لایسنس تجاری اون رو خریداری کرد


نه . تو میتونی با لیسانس GPL هم برنامه تجاری بنویسی و بفروشی ؛ البته ملزم به رعایت GPL هستی . اگه نمیخای سورس کد رو بدی باید نسخه تجاریشو بخری . یعنی مشکلی که داری مسئله فروش و تجارت نیست ، مسئله GPL و بیزنس مدل خودت هست

----------


## max2004

عجب! با این تفسیر یعنی نرم افزارهایی وجود داره که همزمان اپن سورس باشن و  تجاری؟
تا الان این موضوع رو نمیدونستم

----------


## zfarhad2000

بله صددرصد وجود دارن. نمونش هم ردهت لینوکس که کاملا تجاری هستش و چون یک توزیع لینوکس هم هست باید تحت GPL باشه.

----------


## Folaani

اول باید منظور رو از تجاری و اصطلاحات دیگه در این حیطه، دقیقا معین کرد.
GPL یعنی GPL!! تعریف دقیقش در داخل خودش آمده و میگه هر نرم افزاری تحت این لایسنس باشه میشه نرم افزار آزاد.
شما اگر تونستی نرم افزارت رو تحت این لایسنس واگذار کنی، دیگه بقیش بی ربط هست. میخوای هر استفاده ای ازش بکنی و بکنن و هر مبلغی رو در ازای نوشتنش گرفته باشی و غیره.
منتها باید دید با رعایت مواد جی پی ال، کدوم کارها رو واقعا میتونی انجام بدی!

درمورد ردهت هم توزیع تجاری هست و شامل یکسری پکیجها و اجزاء غیر نرم افزار آزاد هم میشه و اونها تحت جی پی ال نیستن. اما پولی که میگیرن عمدتا بخاطر پشتیبانی هست؛ چون از نرم افزار آزاد مستقیما نمیشه مبلغ قابل توجه دریافت کرد. برای اجزاء غیرآزاد هم احتمالا پولی میتونن بگیرن.
بهرحال تاجایی که بنده میدونم تمام یا بخش عمده ای از این توزیع، بطور رایگان قابل دانلود هست.
مسلما نمیتونن هستهء لینوکس و یوتیلیتیهای گنو و خیلی اجزاء آزاد احتمالی دیگه رو که تحت لایسنس جی پی ال هستن انحصاری کنن و پولی بابتشون بگیرن. تمام این اجزاء باید با شرایط جی پی ال ارایه بشن.

یکسری اجزاء هم هست که انحصاری هست نه لزوما به معنای پولی بودن، بلکه بخاطر اینکه با جی پی ال سازگار نیستن. فرضا درایورهایی که بصورت باینری ارایه میشن و سورس کد ندارن یا قابل تغییر و توزیع مجدد نیستن و غیره.

----------


## Nima_NF

امروزه از میان تمام کیت های موجود، دو دسته QT و wxwidgets  قدرتمند تر هستند که هر دو cross-platform هستند و مورد استفاده و حمایت بسیاری از شرکت های تجاری هستند و حتی در لیست استخدامی آنها نیز آشنایی با هر کدام از این دو کافیست.

در صورتی که با license کیت QT مشکل دارید و نیازی به support شرکت سازنده ندارید از wxwidgets استفاده کنید که open source و رایگان برای پروژه های تجاری هست.

----------

